# Training Retrievers Alone



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

i recall several folks very excited when they ordered this hot off the press, so i was wondering how well its working out? do you use/like the cds better than the book, viceversa, or are the two inseparable?
any drills that seem exceptionally suited for your own dog? any not?
do you find yourself using this more than any other system, combined with another, or 100% this one once past transition?
(aiming for this as a b-day gift)


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

david gibson said:


> i recall several folks very excited when they ordered this hot off the press, so i was wondering how well its working out? do you use/like the cds better than the book, viceversa, or are the two inseparable?
> any drills that seem exceptionally suited for your own dog? any not?
> do you find yourself using this more than any other system, combined with another, or 100% this one once past transition?
> (aiming for this as a b-day gift)


wow - 144 views and no one has an opinion? i would venture to guess that at least 8 or 9 of those would have tried the system.

i have had a couple responses by PM so far. whether + or - neither swayed my opinion either way, but both provided good food for thought. so come on people, tell me what you think! good system or not? great for a lone trainer or not? reply by PM if you want, i will respect your privacy, just reply.


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been watching this one too....


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the DVD but I am a newbie so what ever I would offer would probably not be very enlightening or informative. I suspect that most experienced trainers who would purchase this DVD would watch it, glean something from it, (kind like going to a seminar) and then sell it. :razz:
The DVD is not so much a program but a reaffirmation of what Dennis probably has outlined through RTO in more detail. Clearly the need for a well thought out and organized training program that is consistently applied regardless if training alone or with a group is well known. Being new, I found value in watching it and will re-watch it. Most of my training is alone so the thought process Dennis outlined was very helpful such as: value of walk out marks, three peats, standard sequencing of handling, importance of making effort to closely mimic trail/test environment, teaching in training not testing, etc.
One thing I have started doing based on the DVD was walk out marks. I travel for work with several over night trips a week. I take my gang with me so I added walk out marks as they are easy to do, effective when incorporated in training, and can be conducted as a land is available. Going to stop to air any way and why not make use of that time. FWIW


----------



## Ian (Feb 11, 2009)

David,

I bought the book and DVD and had it shipped to me in Afghanistan to review prior to going home. I found it very informative and it gave me a lot of good ideas and reinforced some as well. I found one aspect very interesting and that was his pre-trial/test warm up. He introduces a quick and easy way to get the dogs warmed up with a couple marks and blinds with minimal space. I normally just do some on and off leash obedience for a warm up and to turn their brains on so I am interested to see if adding this routine makes any difference. I do like the idea that the first time my dog runs full speed for a mark or blind is not from the line, which will hopefully reduce the chance of injury. I hope that was helpful!


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

To answer your question - I have found the book more informative than the DVDs with some very good suggestions about general training and pre trial training which I found particularly interesting. A couple of ideas on training alone I had not considered before. Both my dogs are now running in All Age our top level (one titled) and when dealing with some problems I have experienced unfortunately it still seems to come down to having a helper.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I viewed the program and read the book of a friend of mine. I found it to be very informative and helpful. The thing I have never considered are alot of his ways of training-ie 3 peat marks and blinds. But the thing I got most from his triaining is his ability to be extremely efficient when he sets up marks and or blinds. The series also reenforced a lot of my training methods-such as using alot of singles and delayed triples. But there is a ton of great info. I actually am planning on purchasing the series for myself.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

David,

Maybe you are not getting responses because many are members of clubs and throuigh those contacts, have great training groups. Part of the fun of retriever training is the social aspect which groups provide. Additionally, within the groups are people who can provide insight and knowledge about training and results that each member may be getting...

Nancy


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I have it. Watched it a number of times and loaned it to a friend. I have the book also and found after watching the dvd a few times I actually understand the book. 

I have been using the walk away for steadying. It has worked a lot. I also have been trying (don't always remember the radios) to do the Guns up dog to the line thing.

We started running Junior last week end and my almost obedient dog became a wild child going from the holding blind to the line. Once at the line and given the sit whistle she was pretty good. However, we have a lot more work do to before going to the line with out a lead. 

This week end I discovered if she is the first dog to run we have pretty good controle going to the line. 

I guess what they say is true no matter how much you try you just can not simulate the exitement of a hunt test.

But we are have a really good time working on it.

Pattie


----------

